# Cowlacious ST100 question



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I just got an ST100 servo driver board from Cowlacious. First thing I noticed is that the servo is driving in the wrong direction. Have any users of this board run into this, and/or is there a way to reverse the direction of the servo, either at the motor or on the board? I can't flip the motor around - there isn't enough room in the skull. I dropped a note to Carl this morning, but thought I should tap the vast expertise on the Forum as well!


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Hi all,
> I just got an ST100 servo driver board from Cowlacious. First thing I noticed is that the servo is driving in the wrong direction. Have any users of this board run into this, and/or is there a way to reverse the direction of the servo, either at the motor or on the board? I can't flip the motor around - there isn't enough room in the skull. I dropped a note to Carl this morning, but thought I should tap the vast expertise on the Forum as well!


being new to this i really can't help, but reading servo city page shows a "reverse direction servo" maybe you could use that?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

otaku, is it possible it is reverse wired?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

what side of the skull did you mount your servo? It sould be on the skulls left side..the right side if your facing it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I just got through working on this - I was able to create enough space to flip the servo, and everything's fine. The skull was built per Terry's how-to with the servo horn facing right when viewed from the face, and this worked for the BPE board. I rotated the servo front-to-back 180° and that did the trick. Thanks, all, for ringing in on this.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Otaku, if you need to reverse the servo turning direction and don't want to buy a servo reverser. You will need to open the servo up and swap the 2 motor wires around and also the 2 outside wires on the potentiometer. I have done this several times on my RC airplanes ( I was too cheap to buy a servo reverser  )

EDIT: You posted a minute before me. I believe Hitec and Futaba servos like to turn the opposite way, so that may have caused a discrepency on one to another installation.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Otaku,

Are you going to use your MP3 hack for the audio source? I'd love to see a video of it in action.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

gmacted said:


> Otaku,
> 
> Are you going to use your MP3 hack for the audio source? I'd love to see a video of it in action.


Absolutely. One reason I got the ST100 was that it can handle low voltage inputs better than the A-T board from BPE. I would have had to cut in a pre-amp to make the MP3 player effective with the A-T. I've been playing with the ST100/MP3 combo and it works and sounds very nice. I need to modify one side of my test soundtrack to really dial in the servo motion. This board gives me a lot more control over the servo than I had before, and I have several ISD 2560 chips laying around if I ever need to use that feature. I foresee interesting times...


----------

